# 30 amp hookup ?and mail address  on the rd.?



## debsu50 (Oct 6, 2008)

We plan to retire Jan. 1st. full time rv ers ! Is it better to set up mail and residence in SD or TX.? We will not be comming back here to mo. Our one son is in TX, and other son in CO. Also we are looking at smaller 5th wheels.and they are only 30 amp. We want to get one a couple yrs old to save money. We like NUWA .Since we wont have a washer.and will have one aircond. w/ the shorter 5th wheel. Will we be fine w/ a 30 amp. ?We had planned on 50amp. we will have honda generators. 2 small ones. We want to keep small. 30ft or less. Looking for Discover America or HitchHiker.Cant buy till house sales.We have a 2008 3/4 ton GMC diesel 4 door truck. reg. size bed.not long. Debsu50


----------



## Kirk (Oct 6, 2008)

Re: 30 amp hookup ?and mail address  on the rd.?

First of all, I would suggest that you check out Escapees RV Club in Texas because they are the only complete support organization for fulltimers that exists. We have been using their service as our address now for more than 8 1/2 years and love what they offer. It is far more than just a simple mail service. Check them out at www.escapees.com 

Next, I tend to favor Texas, but there are three states that tend to be favored by most. They are Texas, Florida and South Dakota. Each has it's strong points and it's weaker ones. Part of the question of legal domicile is that you are supposed to have the intent to return to your place of domicile when your travels are over. It sounds as though Texas might be that place, but............  None of those three states have any state income tax, and none require you to live in the state for any period of time. Sales tax favors SD at 3% and Texas has the best health insurance coverage. Jury service is easy if you choose Escapees in Texas. Winters would favor Florida, then Texas. 

I suggest that you need to get a book or two on this life and read them before you get too far. Also, if you have not traveled by RV, you would be smart to rent one for a trip of a couple of weeks or so first, just to be sure that you like the style of travel. 

The amount of power that you will need depends upon the number of air conditioners that you have, and the amount of power that you use. If you have only one air conditioner, 30A is probably enough. We have 50A but we also have and use two air conditioners as well as lots of other electrical toys.

Make sure that you have an RV that will carry the weight of the things that you wish to carry with you, safely. And then make sure that you choose a tow vehicle that will deal with the weight of the trailer. Weight limits are designed into every tow vehicle and every RV. Learn what they are and stay within them.


----------



## debsu50 (Oct 6, 2008)

Re: 30 amp hookup ?and mail address  on the rd.?

Thanks Kiirk, I wrote all this down. We have been reading up for several yrs. and cant wait to get on the road.Â  We will stay within our wt limit for sure. Debsu50


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: 30 amp hookup ?and mail address  on the rd.?

Hey debsu50, welcome to the forum.  All 3 states Kirk mentioned are good.  I would look into having your son in Texas forwarding your mail and use his street address for drivers license and vehicle registration.

We used my mother to forward mail and used Florida as a legal residence for years, until my mom couldn't do it anymore.  We now use Florida for our legal residence and mail forwarding (Home Base, Pensacola, FL).   Florida is good about absentee ballots for voting.

Read a couple of books on full-timing.  It will answer a lot of your questions.  Good luck.


----------



## debsu50 (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: 30 amp hookup ?and mail address  on the rd.?

Thanks Rupper .Thing is our friends that full time in Az,told us to get our vehichle registered in MT,every year they take care of of our truck license.So we did an llc w/ Mt. just resently.we wanted to get our truck.so we'd be ready to get the 5th wheel when our house sales.We have had to store our truck. thinking the house would sell soon.So I'm not sure we can get driver license in Tx. w/ Mt plates. SD said we can there and mail address too. when our home sales here.Would be good to use our sons address.if we can get drivers license in TX. w/ the truck registered in MT.It will all come together we know.We joined the Good Sam club.but not the Escapes rv club yet,Really need to call them i guess. Debsu50


----------

